# Andrew M. Dier / Andi Dier / @DeerCr0ssing



## trannyfucker (Feb 2, 2018)

Andi Dier, a 'lesbian' trans-identified pedophile, hit the news in 2018 when he heckled a talk by Rose McGowan about her experiences exposing sexual predator Harvey Weinstein

https://twitter.com/PopCrave/status/959218557946155008

He screamed 'why haven't you done anything for transwomen you cis white scum, we are way bigger victims than you'

McGowan somehow resisted the opportunity to tell him to stop being such a self-entitled man and fuck off, but instead said 'we are both the same'. This still got labelled her as an evil TERF.

Lots of girls said that Dier is dire, a serial child molester who would grab girls aged 12 or 13 hanging around at his local mall,

https://twitter.com/NoChillLil/status/959488730624155649
http://archive.md/LLqB6

https://gendertrender.wordpress.com...gowan-is-a-known-sexual-predator-claim-women/
http://archive.md/ose4C

This Tweet is from 2013 saying the same:
https://twitter.com/dickpuke/status/294929319774547969
http://archive.md/4P3SW

but naturally this did nothing  to detract from Dier's powerful message of how transwomen are actually the most oppressed group in society, and true to form the Women's March twitter came out and posted an interview of Dier by fellow troon Katelyn Burns as proof that Dier is the victim and McGowan an evil cis scum. Or something like that, it's hard to follow the logic of these people.

https://twitter.com/womensmarch/status/959560253850509315
http://archive.md/sGNlg


Dier is a mentally ill troon (duh) who is an advocate for various illegal drugs as 'therapy', including weed and psychedelics

His survey:
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdQcUTeh43jvx9DDccRDh72FZDodOpyaPbKRM6vZ6_wbwK07w/viewform
http://archive.md/g3gWU

He did a gofundme after being 'misgendered' when he tried to buy alcohol using a male-identified ID while presenting like a disgusting troon, and uh, naturally this needed him to demand money for such things as 'food' ($10) Facebook ads (I don't even know), and transport. (Plus obviously drugs, but he doesn't mention that.) He got $583 which no doubt paid for a few 1/8s and some LSD tabs. Apparently he used to make 'up to $70 a day' doing phone sex, but uh he committed some kind of fraud on the service so he had to beg for cash.

https://genderidentitywatch.com/2014/03/16/andi-dier-deercr0ssing-irishtimespubny/

https://www.gofundme.com/Andi-Dier
http://archive.md/chaLq

Interview with Andi where he claims to pass as a 12-year-old girl, which naturally turns him on a whole lot, as he's a fucking pedophile.

http://theheroines.blogspot.co.id/2014/03/interview-with-andi-dier.html
http://archive.md/2zqdr

He clearly fetishises being the subject of 'transphobic violence', claiming to have been nearly shot in the Bronx by a black guy (Dier is obviously scared of blacks and although he's a fucking slut, he claims on his ask.fm to have had no sexual contact with blacks despite having sex with too many people to count).

https://www.dnainfo.com/new-york/20170622/morris-heights/transgender-couple-hate-crime-nypd-police
http://archive.md/9ZP0d

This almost certainly never happened, or was heavily embellished, but Andi got his hate crime, and his troon victim card with which to go and heckle book launches by angry rape victims.

Even the police questioned the story, which again, clearly never happened.

https://www.gaystarnews.com/article/man-stalked-transgender-couple-baseball-bat-bronx-still-large/
http://archive.md/4tNSo

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...te-transgender-bronx-couple-article-1.3266380

He made further allusions to the 'cis white gays' in richer parts of New York enjoying their cis privilege gay orgy fun, while he lives in the part of New York with the scary black guys in this medium.com post.

https://medium.com/@DeerCr0ssing/th...g-nyc-pride-by-trying-not-to-die-32fe67edbfaa
http://archive.md/eUpZk

This is his Instagram https://www.instagram.com/deercr0ssing/ 
Twitter https://twitter.com/deercr0ssing (archive)https://twitter.com/deercr0ssing
Youtube https://www.youtube.com/user/Deercr0ssing
Ask.fm where he alludes to his child molestation felonies https://ask.fm/deercr0ssing
Facebook https://www.facebook.com/andi.deer/ (archive)https://www.facebook.com/andi.deer/


----------



## GS 281 (Feb 2, 2018)

This topic needs a bunch more caps, links, and a more coherent flow.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 3, 2018)

Added some archives to the OP. I agree with @yawning sneasel that this should be edited to flow better, but I unlocked this because shit is really hitting the fan. Large swaths of the rat king are now getting involved. They are going the Sarah Butts direction right now and talking about how the accusations are "slanderous" and Dier is deleting stuff (such as their ask.fm) in order to cover up evidence. I've seen Kate Burns, Jake Alley, and Rebecca Gerber all sperging out so far and I'm sure we'll get more

Dier is chimping out on twitter too. We need more of this.


 


 




Nigga you're a white people


 

Retweeting some of those fresh asspats


 

1) Why do all of these people think being lazy assholes is a disability?
2) You did what you did to a real sex abuse survivor too, dumbass
3) lol butthurt


----------



## AJ 447 (Feb 3, 2018)

Here is @zedkissed60's dox:


zedkissed60 said:


> View attachment 374280
> https://twitter.com/changeling_/status/13576874223468544 (http://archive.md/Dom3s)
> 
> Dox
> ...


----------



## tbl101 (Feb 3, 2018)

This one... just . "Too much of a sub & bottom-y to sexually assault someone."


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Feb 3, 2018)

I love how this sexual predator is saying it's all the work of trolls, TERFS and the alt-right.

When the accusations (which date back for quite a few years and are backed up by his own sperging on age and consent) are coming from extremely left leaning people.

And until the trans community does some much needed gatekeeping and kick people like Andi out, people are going to continue to stereotype them and generally not give a fuck about them.


----------

